# Any Plans



## PaintNminis (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just wondering what everyone was planning for next years foals 

I know that most the Foals this year haven't even been born yet.....






Most of my mares will be bred to my 3yo Stallion "Tazer" _(MCMs Silver Cloud)_

So how about you?


----------



## Ferin (Feb 27, 2009)

I know of one breeding that will definately take place at our farm for a 2010 foal. My ASPC/AMHR mare, Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra), will be bred to my ASPC/AMHR black visual frame overo stallion, Country Star Buddy Jewel (Buddy). This will be both Sierra and Buddy's first foal ever so I am very excited to see what they produce.





Sierra






Buddy






I am hoping to add one more mare to our herd before this Spring. If that happens Buddy will have a second foal coming next year as well.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 27, 2009)

Foals haven't arrived here yet, should arrive as early as end of next month/first of April





BUT that said, I do have at least one breeding planned, which I am SOOO unbelievably excited about!

Only have fuzzy pics right now, oh how I can't wait for it to warm up so I can clip and get new pics!

I will be breeding my AMHA/AMHR silver bay roan mare, Carriage Hills Copper:






to our new AMHA/AMHR herdsire, Oak Parks OH IM Awesome



:wub



:wub










Will more than likely pick at least one more of our girls to breed to him as well, I don't like having single babies.. May possibly be my sister's AMHA/AMHR black pinto mare, but we'll see.. If I can get my app mare sold and find that dilute or other black pinto mare I really want then possibly her or three babies.. Time will tell!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, Yes, Yes!! I can't wait!!!

My one bred mare came up open for 2009, so I have been planning my 2010 foals for MONTHS! I think I have picked some out standing stallions to complement my mares.

But I haven't paid for my breedings yet, so I won't post pictures; but I can hardly wait to share!

Cat is going to a Modern AMHR/ASPC Shetland. Joy is going to a LWO+ stallion that is sired by LTD's Printz of Shredder, who is related to Magic man and Cat and dates back to Sample. Both will be AMHR and futurity nominated!

Oh I'm SO excited!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, we already have plans about who will be bred for 2010 foals. We want to make the most we can out of Destiny's years with us and he's with us this breeding season. So.......

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*, the National Champion (halter), National Grand Champion (driving), Halter Hall of Fame stallion that we co-own with Erica Killion will most likely be bred to *Triple H Buckin Khaki*, *Erica's Double Dipped* (a repeat of a coming foal), *Erica's Sweet as Sugar* (a repeat of our Piper), and *Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet*:

*[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]*

*



X



+



+



+



*

Then DunIT won't get as many because he will get them all next year. We do plan a cross with him though that is exciting to us. We plan to breed *Erica's Gone and DunIT*, AMHR National Top 10 (halter) and AMHA Honor Roll (halter) to *Harrells Flirting with Perfection* and possibly *Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope* (a repeat of Ducky).

*[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]*

*



X



+



*


All of our breeding horses are AMHR and AMHA Registered.

_PS We've actually already made one specific plan for a 2011 foal, which would be to breed DunIT above to Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, one of our perlinos and Buckeroo granddaughters. We've been planning that one since last year!_


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 28, 2009)

We will have mares that are ASPC/AMHR that will be bred to our Little Kings Farm buckskin stallion that is ASPC/AMHR and a few of our Michigan bred mares that are dual registered ASPC/AMHR to our Michigan bred ASPC/AMHR stallions being a buckskin pinto, Coventry Lanes Gold Edition and Snowberry Farms Jet Set for 2010. We only have a few AMHA and AMHR registered horses anymore. This year we have ASPC/AMHR foals, AMHR foals, a AMHA foal and ASPC foals, alittle of everything and being Futurity nominated.


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 28, 2009)

__________________________________________________________________________________________

____________

a black a white stud i have no photos of.


----------



## nootka (Feb 28, 2009)

No more breedings, period, let alone 2009 for 2010. Having to sell the best horse I ever bred for the lowest prices (below what I consider even right for a "pet") is disheartening.

Liz


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 28, 2009)

At this moment and time we do not have any breedings planned for 2010 foals. We did get a new stallion last year - yes I was drawn over to the other side he is a tiny one 29.00



I would love to see what he does but we may wait one more year nothing is written in stone yet. She has some fertility issues we did try the cross last year but it appears she is open. The cross I would like to do when we do it is

Wild Oaks Jumpstartmyheart- 29 inch stallion

Res AMHA National Futurity Champion with top tens






bred to

Ruff N Tuffs Just One Look


----------



## minie812 (Feb 28, 2009)

We will cut back and give some of our mares a break. We have six this year due but with the economy what it is I fear we will see alot of minis at auction for even cheaper then what is being seen now. We are fortunate that what we do not sell have a home here. So depending probably two or maybe three maybe none! My hubbys work just laid off 3800 people so those folks will not have jobs to go back to. His hours were cut to a 32 hr work week but we are fortunate still. I expect things to get even worse then what it is now. So we shall see.


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2009)

My 2008 foaling and breeding season was a disaster; so what should have been my bay stallion's first foal crop and second breeding season failed. He did get one mare pregnant, but she got sick and aborted/absorbed the foal; I was so busy dealing with her, that I did get around to breeding him to anyone last year. So, I hope to breed him to one or two of my mares this summer for 2010 foals. I did breed one mare to my silver buckskin stallion, and we are expecting her foal to arrive late May, early June. I'm hoping to breed one mare to him this summer. And, I'd like to buy a mare in foal or with foal at side, so the foal I'm expecting has a playmate, I really don't like to raise an ONLY, but that's where we are.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

I am planning on doing atleast one breeding next year. . .maybe more if I can sell my Spotted Saddle horse and get another mare. Anyways I am looking at crossing my 31.00" solid cremello stallion with my 33" black tovero mare and seeing what I get from that cross. Hopefully a nice buckskin - that would make my year!


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

The only one I know for sure that I am going to breed in 2010 is our Gambling Man daughter. We are still seeking the right horse. We are thinking something tall and huntery for a stunning Pleasure Driving Futurity Foal. Besides that we are wanting either a homozygous stallion or a black or dark bay. Maybe a cremello or perlino.

She is a blue roan sabino overo who at first glance is mistaken for a grey until you look at her and see that shes not.


----------



## Dona (Mar 1, 2009)

I am expecting only 3 foals this year.....and "possibly" a 4th. All will be our 31" bay Frame stallion, "Apache" babies.







"Sweetie", our 27.75" b/w Tobiano mare is first in due late April. This will be her 3rd foal




Our 30.75" Chestnut Tobi/Sabino/Splash CockRobin daughter, "Deja Vu" is due in May. I just love this girl....she has wonderful movement...even when she is VERY heavy in foal!

Here she is at show....




And here is Deja just a few days before delivering...




Mystic is our 32" Chestnut Sabino, LK 4G's Alfalfa Pleasure (Hawk) daughter. She is also due in May.




And last, but not least, is "Sylvie". She is a 31" black Sabino that I recently was able to re-buy. She is from my own breeding (LTD's Moonstruck x Kickapoo's Foxy Fax Emily). "If" she took, she is due in July.







I may also be leasing her dam "Foxy" this year. She is a Blue-eyed Tobi/Splash/Sabino, and a double-bred CockRobin

daughter. Her dam is a daughter of "Kickapoo's Nickelodeon" who is a son of CockRobin. Her sire is CockRobin himself.

I would like to breed her to Apache & see what they would give me next year.




I only have 4 mares now, since I've downsized. I'm happy at that number with the economy being what it is.

I may not rebreed them all for next year.....just depends on what happens with the foaling season this year.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 1, 2009)

I actually only bred one mare last summer and it appears she is open so no foals for 2009 at all and I'm not sure I will breed for any in 2010 either. Every potential buyer that comes looking turns out to want a fully trained, bombproof horse for next to nothing or I do a little research and find they are just not a home I am willing to send a mini to. Most recently I was warned that someone interested in a gelding I have leaves her horses alone (and unfed) for days at a time. I will NOT sell one of my horses to a home who already has a bad reputation with the larger horses (More than one source warned me of this buyer but unfortunately I know they will eventually find a mini to take home 'sigh', but it won't be one of mine) I don't have to sell any and can afford the ones I have but there is no point in breeding all my mares with such a poor market.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't wait to See Jill's new Kids





and there are several Others I can't wait to see as well


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I have several breedings planned, some have begun to take place too.





Wall Street Illusions Jazz Singer - 34" - ASPC / AMHR pending






His babes:

Graham's Hula Girl At Heart - 34" - ASPC / AMHR






Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination - 37" - ASPC / AMHR






Curry's Playgirl - 37" - ASPC / AMHR






Martin's Mardi Gras Sunset - 37" - ASPC / AMHR






Little Kings BT Buck Bandito - 30 1/2" - AMHA / AMHR - National Champion, HOF, and Supreme sire.






His babes:

Modern Hersheys Karamello - 38" - ASPC / AMHR






Irish Hills Fascinating Rhythm - 34" - AMHA / AMHR - Multi-National Top 7 producer






Cross Country Call Me Sassy - 33 3/4" - AMHA / AMHR - Ultra Sounded in foal for January






Crossroads TNT Bomb Shell - 33" - AMHA / AMHR






Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too - 33 3/4" - AMHA / AMHR - Perlino


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

And the rest........

Little Kings Junior Jinx - 34" - AMHA / AMHR - National Top Ten sire






Little Kings Heir To Glory - 34" - AMHA / AMHR - National Champion producer






Cross Country Penny Lane - 34" - AMHA / AMHR - National Champion producer






Cross Country Take My Breath Away - 34" - AMHA / AMHR - Reserve National Champion / HOF and National Champion sire, owned by Erica






Erica's Memoirs Of A Geisha - 33 1/2" - AMHA / AMHR


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 2, 2009)

Sheryl, I love your Penny Lane mare. She's very nice!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am not possitive about any of my breedings for this year but here is what my possiblilities are:

First Here are the four possible stallions:

Maple Hollows Sir Spot






Maple Hollows After Dark (I am hoping to get a better picture when we go to some shows



)






Arions Destinys Magic Trick






COH Echo Express






Now the mares:

JLLs Dakota Rose will be bred to either Maple Hollows Sir Spot or I am going to try to get a breeding to my neighbor's stallion.






NW Teeny Dutchess will be bred back to Maple Hollows Sir Spot or I will breed her to COH Echo Express






Akers King Lady will be bred to Arions Destinys Magic Trick





Maple Hollows Black Pearl will be bred to COH Echo Express






Summer Hill Preludes Princess will either be bred to Arions Destinys Magic Trick or Maple Hollows After Dark






Mars Rosebud will be bred to either Maple Hollows After Dark or COH Echo Express






And my mom will be breeding quite a few mares as well but she has a lot over there so I am not even going to try to go through them





Fun topic Btw!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> Sheryl, I love your Penny Lane mare. She's very nice!!


Thanks! I think so too.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the first passel of mini foals arriving next year, and I am Really excited.

Of course, I am also lucky enough to easily be able to keep all of them, but am more excited about showing them.

Stormy, (mare in my avatar) Fire and Ice daughter-






And another chestnut paint mare named Promises that I somehow don't have a picture of-

Are being bred to Groshills Mister Boogerman- aka Mister- I am Very excited about this cross!






I am also breeding my only "Rambo" (Who now lives at Galloping G) daughter that I kept this year to Topper-

Luna as I call her has a great pedigree behind her- (This is easily my most anticipated foal!)

She's out of a Mini Bits Little Red Coat daughter, and is by the above mentioned Rambling starbuck son.

She's got a great length of neck and such a teensy head!






And a pic of my little best man-






I would *really* like to find another few mares to add to his herd, but have yet to find any that I am really crazy about here in FL.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 3, 2009)

it amazes me how many people are still breeding in this economy.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 3, 2009)

Elsa said:


> it amazes me how many people are still breeding in this economy.



I have one foal coming in April/May and will repeat the breeding for 2010. The resulting foal(s) will always have a place here until they find the perfect home. I breed for myself, not to make money (very rare to actually MAKE money in the horse biz



).

Royal






Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 4, 2009)

I won't know my foaling plans for next year until I see _this_ year's foals. The most foals we've ever had in a year were two (and more often one or none), but I am expecting as many as four this year. All but one are new crosses. I've been working to improve our herd, so these crosses are necessary to determine how we are improving and where we can continue to improve. I'm not overly concerned about the market because we've always bought more than we've sold and can and do keep a lot of what we produce. The only breeding I can for sure say I'll be doing for next year is a couple test crosses with our new Bill Bailey son:






It will be exciting to see all the forum members' foals--both this year and next!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a couple in the works. Mostly to outside stallions.

I just bought a new mare from Robin at ROKO Minis, ROKO Painted Apache Sahara Rain:






And before she comes home Robin is going to breed her to her little black pinto boy, Ty 5 Dynamos Voodoo Magic. She does currently have him for sale so hopefully she can get Sophie bred before he leaves.






Then I am currently (not very patiently) waiting on this mare to foal, Raylinda Favors Image:






After she does then Robin is going to breed her to her young stallion, Kickapoo Moons Phantom Feather:






Those are the only two that I am pretty sure about. I do have another mare, Alliance Magic Side, who was bred for an August 2009 foal, but I am not sure she took.






If she didn't, then I will be breeding her to my buckskin pinto boy, Lauralees Troublz Sweetn The Deal:


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Elsa said:
> 
> 
> > it amazes me how many people are still breeding in this economy.
> ...



i don't disagree with that at all. It is a completely different scenario than those who breed multiple foals each year, expecting to find good homes because they are breeding quality. The mentality that quality will always sell doesn't always ring true these days.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Mar 4, 2009)

I am expecting the first foal out of my stallion this year. I am not planning on a rebreed though so no foals for me next year.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2009)

Elsa said:


> i don't disagree with that at all. It is a completely different scenario than those who breed multiple foals each year, expecting to find good homes because they are breeding quality. The mentality that quality will always sell doesn't always ring true these days.



It really is quite a dilemma for me. In the past I have always bred to keep my foals. For example, last year I had five foals and planned to keep all five until a previous buyer talked me out of one of them. Then last year, before I realized how badly the economy was going to dive, I leased a stallion and bred quite a few mares to him, with the intention of keeping only a couple of the foals and selling the rest. I happened to sell two of the mares in foal, and am expecting eight foals here this year, which is more than I've ever had in a year before. I guess what I will do is see how these foals sell before I breed more than a couple of mares for next year. I do have a new-to-me stallion that I want to try out, and I figure that I could just breed him to two or three mares and plan to keep the foals. Here's a pic of "Cowboy", buckskin appaloosa



(Big thanks to Carrie Newburg for trusting me with this sweet boy! I love him!)

My three year old stallion, Erica's Streakin For Bucks, will wait another year before doing any breeding. He's going to learn to drive and hit the shows in halter and driving this year instead. Streaker is also a buckskin appaloosa, but doesn't have quite the loud coloring that Cowboy does.








My other stallion is still young, and he's produced some gorgeous foals for me, but he'll likely take the year off or just get one mare for this next year, to keep the numbers down. I bet he'd love to learn to drive too, give him something else to do.



CCMF Spotted Illusion





My more experienced mares are going to get a year off, and I plan to breed just a few of the younger mares, 4, 5, and 6 years old. Several other mares will be showing this year.

My timing really is awful-- just when I am ready to breed to SELL, with a gorgeous group of show-quality horses, the market takes a dive. OH! Oh well, it's more fun to show than to stay up countless nights waiting for mares to foal anyway, right?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm planning to breed only one mare, unless I change my mind and wait to do the cross until next year. I'm planning to keep the foal from this cross. I'm in no hurry to do it, but I am eager to see what Carnival will produce!

CCMF Carousel Carnival






Little Chief's Spring Blossom


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 4, 2009)

I am having a really hard time deciding what to do about breeding. For the third year in a row we are expecting our first ever foals, as we have not had a live foal yet. If we don't have any better luck this year, I think we will feel compelled to try again just to see if we can do it. On the other hand, we haven't had any experience trying to sell foals, so we don't know how hard it will be. And then we will need to breed for 2010 before we can really find out! A Catch 22. And of course, we don't know yet what our stallion can produce.

IF we decide to try again, we hope to breed:

Cay Lees Omegas Champagne On Ice (A Buck Echo Granddaughter with King Supreme blood too)






to: SRF Buckshot (A Ramblim Starbuck and Buck on Broadway Grandson) who earned his Pinto Championship in 2008:






Or we could just show her in Pinto, as she is in training to drive, and she also jumps, does halter obstacle, and will show halter. She would make a great all around horse, but we already have a few of those.


----------



## Shawntelle (Mar 4, 2009)

I have one planned 2010 breeding and a possible one...

The first one is my mare "Little Kings Wild Thunder" who is still waiting to foal for this year (bred to Sheryl's "Little Kings BT Buck Bandito") will be bred to my stallion "Ericas Pocket Change" for 2010

Thunder






Pocket






and my other mare will be a maiden and I'm still looking for a boyfriend for her, but I do have some stallions in mind.

Here she is as a baby "Ericas Shez Buckin' Awesome"

Awesome











Im very excited for both these girls future foals


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 5, 2009)

The breeding pairs on this topic are amazing and I'll be anxious to see the resulting foals - might just have to do some shopping next year at weaning time! LOL Very nice horses everyone!

Economy or not (as someone remarked here) - I have quite an investment in a Buckeroo son from Little King (purchased last year) so he's definitely going to have a few mares this spring for his first breeding. And we just acquired a BTU son (Rogers HSR) who will get a couple of his first mares this spring also.

We carefully selected our breeding stock and purchased from some very reputable farms - most are noted in your favorites list in another topic ("if money were no object who would you buy from") - so I guess we did pretty good choosing where our horses came from LOL. It's our goal to one year make the "list" in the same company as those wonderful farms you mention.

This year, we're having the first foals by our Buckeroo grandson (who is also an L&D Scout grandson on dams side) so we're anxious to see what he puts on the ground. We're watching our mares closely now.

I hear so many people say that the economy will come back around and that good quality horses will stand the test of time. I see evidence of that on well known farms - they are not giving horses away even with this economy and I like to see that. Gives me hope that even though we started this business just before the economy crashed - we're not ready to abandoned ship - and people will still purchase good quality horses. We're proud of the program we've put together and hope that folks out there will come check in on us and see what we have to offer after foaling season.

This Spring - in addition to our Bonus first foals, we're also expecting a Junior foal (I still can't believe it), a Triple K foal and a Woody foal. We should have quite a few dilutes this year.

Hopefully the economy will come back because I'm looking forward to my tiny Billy Idol son breeding his first couple mares next year! I have plenty of room for these horses so they will always be well cared for and loved regardless of the economy - but then, hubby sure does hope something sells soon after all his investment in this in just alittle over a year! LOL This will really be our first year having horses available for new homes as we've just been putting the program together - we kept our 4 fillies born to us last year.

Best wishes to everyone in their breeding/foaling endeavors ~


----------



## Candice (Mar 5, 2009)

Our new stallion didn't arrive until mid summer last year so none of our mares were bred. The current economy was also a factor. At the time though we are breeding 3 mares for 2010 and they can be seen on our website.  

 


This post was edited because the link to the farm wasn't working


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Alexs I know you have plans for 2010 show us what you have planed.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright here's my plans.

I had originally planned to do these breedings last year but several colics with a couple other horses got in the way of things. Anyway.......

My boy, CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes, aka "Freedom" - 33" tobiano/splash/frame/sabino pintaloosa. Son of LTD's Color Broker (full brother to 19 x national champion Magic Man) and out of a snowcap appaloosa mare. These will be his first foals.











Little character










Definitely want to breed him to this girl this year, Oak Regel Princess - 34" buckskin pinto. I just love her, she's the mother of my gelding Charm, who I think has matured rather nicely. Everyone who sees her in person remarks at how she looks so much (and acts!) like a little Arabian. Here she is...
















Aaaaaaaand this one is still tentative but I'll post her anyway..... RG's Norman Sally, aka "Sugar" - 35" black pinto. This will be her 7th foal, I have loved everything she's produced (Princess being one of them), although this will be her first foal for me. She's 15 this year so it will likely be her last.











Eeeesh a lot of this will depend on whether or not we get a bigger place. With 6 horses (actually a coming 7th quite possibly



) we've outgrown our little 4 stall barn. Well we shall see how things happen I guess!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

love_casper said:


> Alright here's my plans.
> I had originally planned to do these breedings last year but several colics with a couple other horses got in the way of things. Anyway.......
> 
> My boy, CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes, aka "Freedom" - 33" tobiano/splash/frame/sabino pintaloosa. Son of LTD's Color Broker (full brother to 19 x national champion Magic Man) and out of a snowcap appaloosa mare. These will be his first foals.
> ...


I think you should definitely move to Iowa or else just send him over here



!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2009)

The 2009 breeding season will be our first opportunity to breed Spirit to any of our mares.





*Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow* (Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit x French Broads Gold Dust), 31" perlino, sire of multiple champions, homozygous for both black and agouti.






Bred to

*Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup*, 33.75" palomino, 18 yo






*Bar Ls Pot O Gold*, daughter of Dell Teras Gold Plated, 31.75", 19 yo, forever resident of our farm, very hard to get in foal






*Spring Valleys Cappuchino*, 29.5", 20 yo, forever resident, very hard to keep in foal






*Flying W Farms Blue Starlite*, 33.75" daughter of Blue Boy, 27 yo, forever resident, hasn't taken since 2006 for probably obvious reasons. We are going to let nature decide, feel free to flame me but it's my decision.






*OMP Mighty Aphrodite*, 29" Gold Boy daughter, 13 yo






*Alamos Sirs Toffe Snow*, 33.75" Call Me Sir daughter, 7 yo (if her 09 foal comes early enough to be rebred).






And

*WF Mas Corona*, 27.5" son of Sids Husker






Bred to

*Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity*, 28" Sids Rebel granddaughter, World Top Ten halter horse, maiden 3 yo (if the vet says there's enough room in there).






*KHA Star Keeper*, 29" Skip A Star granddaughter, 5 yo maiden






And

*Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin*, 29" Buckeroo son






Bred to

*Seahorse Gold Melody Prize*, 32.5" Mickey Mouse daughter, 8 yo (terrible picture sorry!)






Plus a few outside mares for Merlin (AI actually) and a couple each for Spirit and Corona. We're going to be busy, but several of my mares are unlikely to take for various health reasons or age, so it will probably end up being about half of what we actually breed for.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Mar 5, 2009)

My stallion *Aloha Acres California Dreamin* will be bred to his first mares this year for 2010 foals. Between our farm and the other farm that co-owns him he will be bred to 10-15 mares. Woody is the *2008 World Champion Amateur Jr. Stallion 30-33 level 1* and also a *2008 World Top Five in Yearling Stallions 30-32*, shown by an amateur. And he is just getting started, he will be back out in the show ring again this year. His sire is First Knights Dream Come True, the 2008 National Champion Get of Sire and his dam is a gorgeous Bond Chauncey daughter. So he carries some of the top bloodlines in the breed. We can't wait to see his first foals!






Just several of our mares he will be bred to for 2010 foals!

Gander Hill Chantilly Lace (daughter of National Grand Champion)






Little Skippers Candleglow (daughter of Wittmaack's Little Skipper)






Black Velvets Lucky Princess (daughter of Little Kings Black Velvet)






Gander Hill Legacys Prima Don Juana (daughter of National Grand Champion)


----------

